# Sudden head bobbing (looks like hiccups)



## Aya A.R (Apr 25, 2014)

*Hello everyone, 

I have a male Testudo graeca (sometimes referred to as a greek turtle) he is not big. However he has been eating a lot lately but it's kinda normal since its spring and he wakes up around that time from his winter sleep and always seems active and hungry so all was fine till this morning I woke up to find him had finished his breakfast (lettuce) but his head kept bobbing in a hiccups manner constantly not the normal breathing bobbing no this one looks more constant like every 2-3 seconds and he has been trying to scratch his head in his front feet as well and he keeps opening his mouth from time to time. Could this be RI ? But he has not been around any cold air or water lately and he was just fine yesterday so I'm afraid it could be something digestive? I really don't know and I'm so scared and confused and I'd really like some opinions on what could this be. 

Also I'll take him to the vet for sure but here not so many vets treat turtles so the only 1 I know does might not be working on Fridays so please try to help me out meanwhile.

Thanks in advance*


----------



## Aya A.R (Apr 25, 2014)

Update : Now he walks even slower and he is less active


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2014)

It sounds like something is stuck in his throat.

Do a little research here on the Forum. Lettuce isn't the best food for your Greek tortoise. We have a very nice care sheet at the top of the Greek section here.


----------



## Aya A.R (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks dear Yvonne I'll check it out now


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 25, 2014)

Can you force his mouth open and look in?


----------



## Aya A.R (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh well, the problem stopped about 10 hours ago (thank god!) I tried to make him drink a little and put away the food in case something was stuck in his throat no need to make it worse however he became quite normal again no intense head bobbing or scratching for now and he ate his supper and walked a little then slept just fine  I still would wanna know what was this just to be ready next time it happens (hopefully never though)


----------



## WillTort2 (Apr 25, 2014)

The head bobbing can be a way to express the desire to dominate another tortoise or perhaps to express his dominance over his domain. When a male finds a female tortoise the first courtship is the aggressive head bobbing. 2 males will also express the intent to rule by head bobbing. I've even seen a female head bob to dominate another female.


----------

